#  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travellers HUB >  >  Travel restrictions on Sri Lanka has been lifted.

## Bhavya

The Sri Lanka Tourism Development Authority (SLTDA) said that countries like China, Switzerland, Sweden and Germany have lifted their travel restrictions on Sri Lanka and China was the first country that lifted the travel restrictions on Sri Lanka.However, these nations advised their people to practice caution when they are travelling to Sri Lanka.Hope this will help us to rebuild the tourism in Sri Lanka. What do you think guys will Sri Lanka once again become a tourists' paradise? Guys,let me know your opinions in the comments.

----------


## RyanRay

Yeah absolutely correct, Now Sri Lanka can plan to improve tourism side, its very useful to all.

----------


## Bhavya

> Yeah absolutely correct, Now Sri Lanka can plan to improve tourism side, its very useful to all.


Yeah now Sri Lanka has bounced back to it's glorious stage after the terrific attack, Nowaday we can see many tourist coming to our country.

----------

